# Hematoma Abdominal Wall



## ARCPC9491 (Sep 4, 2008)

I am running in circles on this one .... this is the only surgery he did and the note states "evacuation of abdominal wall hematoma with wash out"

...any codes come to mind??


----------



## Treetoad (Sep 4, 2008)

Try looking at the procedure description of code 49020 (if this was an open procedure).


----------



## mbort (Sep 4, 2008)

also see 10140 (if post op see 10180)


----------

